# Chile Red Range Rover Sport - New Car Protection Detail



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Saturday saw me give my Father-In-Laws new Range Rover Sport a thorough protection detail. After 38,000 miles, the previous model was traded in for a fully loaded new model in HSE Dynamic Spec (just one level down from the top spec Autobiography trim).

I had ordered some nice sealants in for this one and planned to have the car for a couple of days, but as circumstances would have it, he needed it back the same day which meant a quick wash, decon and wax protection was all that could be done. However (and I remember the same with the last one), the dealers actually did an excellent job of preparing the car. No tar or contamination to be found at all, and the only parts which needed some attention where the incredibly soft black A, B and C pillars. The paintwork was swirl free, and I was impressed!

So, he chose a different colour scheme than the previous Grey one, with Chile Red paint, a Santorini Black full panoramic roof and an Ebony/Ivory interior with Ivory seats. Looks absolutely stunning in the flesh. Some incredible options too including the Deployable side steps, Deployable tow bar and 21" Wheels with Grey/Diamond Cut finish.

Here it was, still looking pretty clean after a week and 600 miles! (wheels already rinsed in these pictures...)



















So, after rinsing the wheels, I used Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller to clean, and remove any contamination. Hardly found anything so I agitated thoroughly with various brushes to make sure all dirt was removed.







A Dooka wheel mitt was also used for the intricate parts.





Arches and tyres were sprayed with Auto Finesse Verso and scrubbed with various brushes. Unfortunately as I was under a bit of time pressure, a lot of the detail photos went out the window!

Next, the car was foamed using ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam to remove any surface dirt.





After rinsing the foam and before washing, Wolf's Chemicals Clean & Coat Nano Wheel Cleaner was sprayed on to the wheels and left to dwell. As I didn't have time for the Gyeon RIM that I had planned, this would have to do for regular application until I can have more time with the car. It's a really effective product actually and shows instant protection/beading.



Wolf's White Satin and an Adams wash pad were the washing materials of the day...



After washing and rinsing the paint/wheels, the car was dried using a plush yellow towel and the Metrovac Air Force Blaster



As mentioned above, a quick inspection revealed hardly any marks in the paint which I was really impressed with. When I can have the car overnight I will give it a single stage polish to prepare it for the sealant but in the meantime, it will do as it is! All I did was lightly polish the soft black A, B and C pillars:









Once polished, Gyeon Prep was used to ensure the surface was perfectly clean to allow the proper bonding of CarPro DLUX.





The front grille was also treated with DLUX...



After applying and removing, all glass (including the full glass roof!) was treated with GTechniq G1 after another Gyeon Prep wipedown.



After the glass, the paintwork was waxed with one of my very favourite waxes, yes, Waxamomo Seductive Watermelon. As I don't need mega long-term protection on this one, I thought the stunning show wax would really show the Chile Red paint off!



Some lovely details on the car including the little badge inside the B-Pillars acknowledging the full aluminium construction...



Tyres and all trim was dressed using GTechniq T1:



The interior was hoovered, wiped down and dressed with Wolf's Silk Milk before returning to the exterior with a Zaino Z8 wipedown to finish things off nicely, adding that little extra pop! Once finished, I pulled outside for some after shots.





















Side steps look great when deployed...



















Engine Bay was also wiped down and dressed with AF Dressle...



Really stunning car this. I was lucky enough to have a decent drive in it last week and the difference between this and the previous model is quite remarkable! It's much faster thanks to the 500Kg weight saving, and handles miles better than its size/weight would have you believe!

Final one to finish...



Thanks for reading!

Jon :buffer:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work as always Jon.

Lovely car too


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice, the size of a small house a great array of products for every aspect, looking good from all your hard work on my wish list. :thumb:

John Tht.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> However (and I remember the same with the last one), the dealers actually did an excellent job of preparing the car. No tar or contamination to be found at all, and the only parts which needed some attention where the incredibly soft black A, B and C pillars. The paintwork was swirl free, and I was impressed!


Interesting to read this as my Mum is looking to swap her 08 Sport for a new one. We were discussing it yesterday and I was pressing for her to request that the car is delivered with all it's protective film still attached and remain untouched by the dealer.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jim_964 said:


> Interesting to read this as my Mum is looking to swap her 08 Sport for a new one. We were discussing it yesterday and I was pressing for her to request that the car is delivered with all it's protective film still attached and remain untouched by the dealer.


Yes I was pleasantly surprised! VW made a mess of my new Golf GTI a few weeks ago even after I asked them to let me have it completely untouched so I can only imagine that Land Rovers customer base might be more aware of detailing and it's forced them to take a little more care of the cars from new!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work as always Jon. Lovely car too.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I am really jealous of the cars that you get to detail, not to mention the fact that yoy get to take them for a spin too. Not fair!

Seriously though, nice work yet again.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

excellent stuff, a very impressive looking range rover that!:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice one! never saw a new one in the flesh.

I guess he didn't buy the aston after this one


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Wout_RS said:


> Very nice one! never saw a new one in the flesh.
> 
> I guess he didn't buy the aston after this one


Nope ive seen the aston outside their work so would assume he did get the aston too maybe as a wekeend car and the Rangey is a replacement for the last Rangey


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good work


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks lovely! I love mine, I've washed it about 5 times since picking up in the beginning of March. 

I was unlucky, the "valeters" scratched my rear windscreen badly, it going to be replaced in the next few weeks.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Very nice one! never saw a new one in the flesh.
> 
> I guess he didn't buy the aston after this one


Oh yes he bought the Aston aswell! :doublesho :car:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Great detail, nice job!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Guru said:


> I am really jealous of the cars that you get to detail, not to mention the fact that yoy get to take them for a spin too. Not fair!
> 
> Seriously though, nice work yet again.


I know, I'm incredibly lucky in that respect. The owners are either family or good friends and they have insurance policies that cover me to drive fully comprehensively, otherwise it goes without saying... I wouldn't risk it.

Next one on my list to do is a wonderful Audi RS6 for a very good friend, followed by a Bentley Continental GTC... Can't wait! :car:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work Jon, as always 👍

The colour looks similar to my car 😃


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> I know, I'm incredibly lucky in that respect. The owners are either family or good friends and they have insurance policies that cover me to drive fully comprehensively, otherwise it goes without saying... I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> Next one on my list to do is a wonderful Audi RS6 for a very good friend, followed by a Bentley Continental GTC... Can't wait! :car:


is it the new RS6 estate mate? have to let me know when its in if it is as wouldnt mind coming and having a look as i love them!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> is it the new RS6 estate mate? have to let me know when its in if it is as wouldnt mind coming and having a look as i love them!


Yes it is an estate, but the previous V10 twin turbo model (it's a 2010 model)! I should be picking it up on Friday night and will be detailing it all Saturday.

Feel free to pop down, if you get down really early before I've started I'll take you down the road in it... Remapped to 700bhp!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Great work Jon, as always 👍
> 
> The colour looks similar to my car 😃


Thanks Kerry. Yes it's a stunning colour, it's orange in some lights, then a dark red in others!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Yes it is an estate, but the previous V10 twin turbo model (it's a 2010 model)! I should be picking it up on Friday night and will be detailing it all Saturday.
> 
> Feel free to pop down, if you get down really early before I've started I'll take you down the road in it... Remapped to 700bhp!


Ouch bet thats a beast!

Actually over at the gf's this weekend until SuUnday  so not going to be able to make it, still need to pop down and see the golf too. SOmeone in work just got a mk7 gti in black


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Yes it is an estate, but the previous V10 twin turbo model (it's a 2010 model)! I should be picking it up on Friday night and will be detailing it all Saturday.
> 
> Feel free to pop down, if you get down really early before I've started I'll take you down the road in it... Remapped to 700bhp!


SLLOOOWWWWW

VXR>RS6 ftw


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great work as per usual Jon. Love the glass roofs on the RR's as it adds such a nice touch to the car. 

Love the overhead headphones too lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> SLLOOOWWWWW
> 
> VXR>RS6 ftw


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice as usual!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> SLLOOOWWWWW
> 
> VXR>RS6 ftw


TROLL'ing like usual haha


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> TROLL'ing like usual haha


Facting Jonny Facting


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That's a hoofing bit of kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Gorgeous car :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking work and write up Jon , lovely motor :argie:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks all! Really enjoyed doing it!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work as always


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy Jon, deceivingly 'extra' big old bears these things. Impressive graft to get round it in a day :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy Jon, deceivingly 'extra' big old bears these things. Impressive graft to get round it in a day :thumb:


Cheers Nick!

When I have more time I will be keeping it for a full weekend and coating properly. As it belongs to my Father-in-Law, its on me to maintain it so I ordered in GTechniq EXO especially, only to find I had about 5 hours with it!

Stunning bit of kit though!

Jon


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking very nice, that glass must have been fun to coat, my arm was hurting after doing the glass on a sedan probably would've fallen off after that beast! Do you use microfibre or terry to buff off g1?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Looking very nice, that glass must have been fun to coat, my arm was hurting after doing the glass on a sedan probably would've fallen off after that beast! Do you use microfibre or terry to buff off g1?


Cheers pal. I tend to use a very short nap microfibre as I feel it does remove the sealant a little easier. If there are a few stubborn bits a quick spritz of glass cleaner sorts it right out!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Looking good! Only watched the top gear last night about the new rr sport, as quick as a jcw gp2 round donning ton  they loved it


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning motor.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent job, seriously impressed with the black work, well done.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and what big vehicle to clean


----------



## Fargo (Oct 9, 2008)

Great job. I have the pleasure of driving these fantastic cars for a living (Rolling road tester at Land Rover)


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning car! 

Love the new models, far better than the previous "chavvy" model. 

Good to hear a dealership can get it right once in a while!


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job, lovely car


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great job.

How is the black trim holding up? I have ordered one and have heard that the black outside trim and the optional grand black inside trim scratches easily?

Did you seal it inside?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Dave777 said:


> Great job.
> 
> How is the black trim holding up? I have ordered one and have heard that the black outside trim and the optional grand black inside trim scratches easily?
> 
> ...


Thanks pal,

I washed it again this weekend just gone and the grand black trim on the inside is quite soft and heavily scratched. I didn't get the chance to polish it back but will try and do so soon.

The black exterior trim is much better than the previous model. The DLUX is still holding up too, almost 12 months on!

Which colour combo/spec have you gone for? It's a mega bit of kit by the way. Lovely car.

Jon


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Piano black interior is always a nightmare!

My astra vxr polished black console is all swirly, and that's with giving it a light polish every 6 months or so too


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Black trim in mine is scratched too, despite trying to look after it.

Will something like bald hole work or would it damage the so called "wood"?


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Spec...

HSE Dynamic 3.0 SDV6 updated engine 306hp now!

Gone for Aleutian silver with contrast panoramic sliding roof in black. 

Stealth pack with 22" satin black wheels 
Red Brembos 
Power mirrors 
Adaptive Xenons 
Privacy Glass 
Full size spare wheel 
Black roof rails 
Load through seats 
Ebony/cirrus with ebony seats 
Grand black wood finisher 
Heated steering wheel 
Premium carpet mats 
Noble paddle shift 
Twin sunvisor 
Surround cameras 
Blind spot monitoring with reverse sensing 
Meridian 825 watt system 
Large washer bottle

Should I remove the grand black trim and go standard?

Not arriving until May sadly.

Anything I have missed????

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Dave777 said:


> Spec...
> 
> HSE Dynamic 3.0 SDV6 updated engine 306hp now!
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like a mega spec Dave, congrats! The only thing I would add is the fixed side steps as I think they look fantastic. My Father-in-Law has the Deployable ones and in my honest opinion they're a bit gimmicky. They don't enhance the look of the car at all.

Other than that you've got it sussed. I would keep the Grand Black lacquer - a good way to protect it would be to fit a small amount of clear paint protection film over it, sure it would be available and keep it looking mega. I love the Grand Black, really finishes it off.

Bet you're itching for May to come round!


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

It is my wife's car really!

We talked about the steps for ages. As they are dealer fit we may wait until we see it and decide. The demo car didnt have them and we were fine. I have had them before on other cars and didn't use them much, but of course very useful when you did!

The dealer wanted me to get the deployable ones but at about £2700 I said no.

The car is being detailed by Refined Detail when we get it so I will check with Richard if he can protect the black interior trim with something.

Roll on May, so long as there are no delays as they seem to have a wheel nut issue and hopefully no more ships roll over!

ATB

Dave


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely detail Jon, nice spec of RRS.


----------

